# completar instalacion con fetchonly

## mgm1954

Tras una instalación de gentoo,desde el livecd,con chroot etc.),al rebotar me he quedado con un sistema mínimo,sin X red ni nada mas.

Me imagino que desde el livecd,con chroot puedo hacer un emerge fetchonly para descargar los paquetes necesarios para levantar la red.

Mi pregunta es:1º Puedo desde el chroot bajar los programas con emerge fetchonly,para luego moverlos a la instalación de gentoo en el HD.En tal caso sonde se me almacenaren los binarios bajados con fetchonly? 3º al hacer fetchonly desde le chroot me bajara las dependencias necesarias? y 4º con que orden puedo desde la instalación de gentoo del HD instalar los binarios? 

Muchas gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Creo que te estás complicando innecesariamente.

Si en tu gentoo instalado tienes algún problema siempre puedes arrancar con el livecd y hacer chroot en las mismas condiciones que lo hiciste cuando instalaste gentoo. En esa situación, (casi) todo lo que hagas se lo estás haciendo a tu sistema instalado. Si instalas un paquete con emerge, quedará instalado y estará diponible cuando arranques sin el livecd. Este sistema es de hecho una manera muy habitual de reparar gentoo, si alguna vez se te rompe.

El comando emerge --fetchonly sirve para descargar los archivos necesarios para construir los paquetes. Salvo algunos pocos casos, lo que descargarás será código fuente y no los binarios ejecutables. El directorio de descarga es configurable. El valor por defecto es /usr/portage/distfiles. El comando emerge maneja las dependencias necesarias por lo que creo que emerge --fetchonly también.

Suerte.Last edited by quilosaq on Sun Mar 23, 2014 8:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mgm1954

Muchas gracias.

Como suele ser habitual,lo mas sencillo suele ser lo mas difícil de ver.

A por ello pues y gracias

----------

